# Possible to migrare NZ with Aus PR?



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dear all,
Few days back I read somewhere on the forum that an individual can migrate NZ if holding an Aus PR. How true is that? Any links to follow ?
I am having an Aus PR (state sponsorship) and I would like keep more more options based on the my job scope as well as location.
Could someone please help me understand on this ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sankebraham27 said:


> Dear all,
> Few days back I read somewhere on the forum that an individual can migrate NZ if holding an Aus PR. How true is that? Any links to follow ?
> I am having an Aus PR (state sponsorship) and I would like keep more more options based on the my job scope as well as location.
> Could someone please help me understand on this ?


Yip - Australian residents can work in New Zealand but New Zealand residents can't work in Oz. Doesn't seem very fair to me!


----------



## Toni in Auckland (Nov 25, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Dear all,
> Few days back I read somewhere on the forum that an individual can migrate NZ if holding an Aus PR. How true is that? Any links to follow ?
> I am having an Aus PR (state sponsorship) and I would like keep more more options based on the my job scope as well as location.
> Could someone please help me understand on this ?


In my opinion it's more sensible to get the Australian PR visa because it covers you for both countries. Yes it is true but it depends on any conditions placed on your Australian visa, you said you were state sponsored so that may restrict you and you'll need to apply for a NZ work visa. It would be a good idea to get a definitive answer from an expert before you commit yourself to moving or resigning from your current job. This is where you need to start Requirements. If I were you I'd get the transfer of visa sorted out before going any further with my plans. On last thing, the Australian visa expires after a few years so you'll be back to square one all over again.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Dear all,
> Few days back I read somewhere on the forum that an individual can migrate NZ if holding an Aus PR. How true is that? Any links to follow ?
> I am having an Aus PR (state sponsorship) and I would like keep more more options based on the my job scope as well as location.
> Could someone please help me understand on this ?


Hi,

Yes it is very true.
If a person has entered Australia on an Australian PRV, they could be handed NZ Residency on arrival here so long as they meet the basic criteria.
Be aware though you cannot always hold Residency / Permanent Residency in both countries. 
Naturally - and after the validity period you have to live in one or the other country for a stipulated minimum period of time per year to keep the visa so it is unavoidable that you would lose one of them eventually and would not be allowed to return leaving just the one option.


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks guys for your valuable comments.

Hi Escapedtonz,
First would like to Thank u on quick reply !
Does that mean I first need to go OZ n then head towards NZ. And the NZ PR will be given to me on arrival ? Can shed some more light on the process or can fwd any link.
Also, can pass me some useful NZ sites where all details like - salary guide, education, health, insurance, tax, lifestyle, etc are compiled together in 1 site.

Regards,
skt


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Thanks guys for your valuable comments.
> 
> Hi Escapedtonz,
> First would like to Thank u on quick reply !
> ...


Technically NZ government doesnt encumber Aus PRV holders with any restrictions. The NZ PRV is not time restricted unlike Australian PRV which is only valid for 5 years after which you either have to apply for a Resident Return Visa or apply for Citizenship. IMHO your safest bet is to apply for Aus Citizenship and then move to NZ if you want to. At least this way you'll have a fall back option of returning back to Aus if things dont go as planned in NZ. I qualify for Aussie Citizenship in 350 days.... Yayyy


----------



## Donna9159 (Sep 7, 2011)

My understanding is that we Aussie residents can work in NZ and NZ residents can work in OZ. No issues there. Oz is full of Kiwi's. You generally find that what is good for the goose is good for the gander when it comes to these rules. There are many treaties and reciprocity agreements in place, particularly between Australia and NZ


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Donna9159 said:


> My understanding is that we Aussie residents can work in NZ and NZ residents can work in OZ. No issues there. Oz is full of Kiwi's. You generally find that what is good for the goose is good for the gander when it comes to these rules. There are many treaties and reciprocity agreements in place, particularly between Australia and NZ


No - New Zealand residents can't work in Australia without a visa. New Zealand _citizens_ can - but beware! We don't get the same rights as Australians.


----------

